# I'm finally starting to see the big picture...



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

...This team will never amount to anything as long as marbury is on the knicks....


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

> ...This team will never amount to anything as long as marbury is on the knicks....


This team will never amount to anything until they learn to play a lick of defense. That inculdes marbury.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

i've actually been impressed for the most part with stephon's effort on defense this season , but i think its pretty obvious that IT has no problem benching any guard for lack of defensive effort ...and with so many guards to choose from the coach has the leverage.

his problem on offense stems from his comfort level , he seems to be only comfortable with a high amount of touches and that only happens when francis isn't out there with him and crawford defers to him ....and if JC hits a couple, crawford stops deferring and marbury has to feed the hot hand and it knocks him off his game .

the wierd thing is that only nate can really have really good games with the other guards having good games..i dont think marbury and francis have had a good game on the same night yet , i think JC has had a couple of good nights when either marbury or francis were having good games .

but francis and marbury are for the most part incompatible and its actually ruining both players games instead of 1 guy doing well at the expense of the other .

i think it could still happen , but not as long as they have to supply curry as the head of the offense .

all of the guards have their roles and their needed importance . the team tends to fall apart when the have leads when marbury isn't out there , he is a calm veteran head out there , the rest of the backcourt is too emotional , they feed on the other team during comebacks but lose their composure when they are the hunted instead of the hunter.

all in all marbury isn't part of the problem ...but he hasn't been much of the solution either .


----------



## CocaineisaHelluvaDrug (Aug 24, 2006)

31 and 8 tonight 

you know your right though,just replace marbury with an equally talented PG and your gonna win a ring(not!!)

nothing to do with the fact that isiah stinks as a coach and the team is a complete shambles defensivly and offensivly


----------



## KVIP112 (Oct 31, 2005)

If we beat the Jazz, I can see us having a chance at getting better. But after two 20 point losses (almost) in a row, I'm not too sure how good or crappy we'll be.


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

www.starbury.com said:


> 31 and 8 tonight
> 
> you know your right though,just replace marbury with an equally talented PG and your gonna win a ring(not!!)
> 
> nothing to do with the fact that isiah stinks as a coach and the team is a complete shambles defensivly and offensivly


...

We dont need an equally talented PG.....we need someone that can get the ball in their to eddy.......we need someone that wont dish the ball to renaldo balkman at the 3 point line when the shot clock is running down......we need somebody that wont drive and dish the ball back out to jared jeffries for the long jumpshot.....etc. etc.

I've seen marbury do these thing s while watching the game and ill be like WTF


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

The problem with the Knicks is that they don't have a 2 or 3 that is decent. Curry plays here and there, and is really inconsistant. Marbury is one of the best PGs in the league, we will all remember that before he retires.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

IceMan23and3 said:


> The problem with the Knicks is that they don't have a 2 or 3 that is decent. Curry plays here and there, and is really inconsistant. *Marbury is one of the best PGs in the league, we will all remember that before he retires*.


Your sarcasm fell on death ears, try again. Curry has been very consistent lately, so I don't know what games you been watching.


----------



## EwingStarksOakley94 (May 13, 2003)

Da Grinch said:


> all in all marbury isn't part of the problem ...but he hasn't been much of the solution either .


I didn't even need to read your full post, I agree with this statement totally.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

USSKittyHawk said:


> Your sarcasm fell on death ears, try again. Curry has been very consistent lately, so I don't know what games you been watching.


I know that you're a huge fan of the Knicks, but come on, take off your goggles and see that he blows defensive assignment after defensive assignment. He has almost not weak side defensive abilities and never passes out of trouble(or ever). 

They have some serious problems, and it has to do with the starters not giving a consistent effort, like Francis, Marbury, Curry, and Richardson

Calling someone a homer isn't allowed period.

-USSKittyHawk


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

IceMan23and3 said:


> I know that you're a huge fan of the Knicks, but come on, take off your goggles and see that he blows defensive assignment after defensive assignment. He has almost not weak side defensive abilities and never passes out of trouble(or ever).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 If you were actually paying attention to this board everyone knows me on this board as the last person on earth to even back Curry up on anything and I don't hesitate to criticize any Knick if warrranted. So maybe_ you_ need to take your googles off and stop coming on this forum and act like you know what type of poster I am because it's quite obvious you have no clue.


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

i think chris broussard(i think thats his name) said it best....i was watching espn this morning and he said if it wasn't for marbury or francis on this team people in new york would be really excited because we have a very young team with a lot of talent....

but since we have these two who are also commanding a large salary and competing with our young guys for playing time, taking away from their growth its really not that good.....


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

ChosenFEW said:


> i think chris broussard(i think thats his name) said it best....i was watching espn this morning and he said if it wasn't for marbury or francis on this team people in new york would be really excited because we have a very young team with a lot of talent....
> 
> but since we have these two who are also commanding a large salary and competing with our young guys for playing time, taking away from their growth its really not that good.....


Yeah, if they got rid of Marbury and Francis through a magic poof!, after this year, the Knicks would have 60 million less against the cap next season(factoring in Houston's contract). However, Isiah also traded two unprotected first round picks to the Bulls for Curry! That could turn out to become Thomas AND Oden! So much for rebuilding!

Also KittyHawk, Marbury IS one of the best in the league! I wasn't being sarcastic when I wrote that, he will lead a team deep into the playoffs soon.


----------



## CocaineisaHelluvaDrug (Aug 24, 2006)

NEW YORK -- Magic Johnson passed out 12,487 assists in the regular season and playoffs over his storied career, and is looking to hand out one more to Stephon Marbury. Johnson sat courtside during the Knicks' 94-82 victory over the Hawks last night and said during an in-game interview on the MSG Network that he planned to talk to Marbury about having more fun and scoring on the fast break. 

"You know what I see in him right now? I see a guy who's not playing loose and having fun," Johnson said. "He's got to get back to that. So, I'm going to have a talk with him after the game to get him going. *If he gets in that break, he can be incredible. That's where he has to get his points, in the open court, because no one can handle him in the open court." *


----------



## CocaineisaHelluvaDrug (Aug 24, 2006)

Da Grinch said:


> i've actually been impressed for the most part with stephon's effort on defense this season , but i think its pretty obvious that IT has no problem benching any guard for lack of defensive effort ...and with so many guards to choose from the coach has the leverage.
> 
> his problem on offense stems from his comfort level , he seems to be only comfortable with a high amount of touches and that only happens when francis isn't out there with him and crawford defers to him ....and if JC hits a couple, crawford stops deferring and marbury has to feed the hot hand and it knocks him off his game .
> 
> ...


good post


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

IceMan23and3 said:


> Yeah, if they got rid of Marbury and Francis through a magic poof!, after this year, the Knicks would have 60 million less against the cap next season(factoring in Houston's contract). However, Isiah also traded two unprotected first round picks to the Bulls for Curry! That could turn out to become Thomas AND Oden! So much for rebuilding!


wow 60 million just on those 3.....I still get amazed whenever somebody points that out........

as far as the draft picks....we still had a chance this year to pick up lottery talent in marcus williams.....but like you said,...if we could make marbury disappear and his 20 mill a year salary, we wouldve drafted marcus.....but since we have to deal with these guys we looked at defensive help instead in the draft......

next years draft is going to be the real kicker......i swear if the knicks win the lottery Thomas will move up to #1 on my s*** list...


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

www.starbury.com said:


> NEW YORK -- Magic Johnson passed out 12,487 assists in the regular season and playoffs over his storied career, and is looking to hand out one more to Stephon Marbury. Johnson sat courtside during the Knicks' 94-82 victory over the Hawks last night and said during an in-game interview on the MSG Network that he planned to talk to Marbury about having more fun and scoring on the fast break.
> 
> "You know what I see in him right now? I see a guy who's not playing loose and having fun," Johnson said. "He's got to get back to that. So, I'm going to have a talk with him after the game to get him going. If he gets in that break, he can be incredible. That's where he has to get his points, in the open court, because no one can handle him in the open court."


LOL......

so what!,...

This is the same guy who recommended isiah thomas for the knicks job a few years ago:lol:


----------



## KVIP112 (Oct 31, 2005)

After the talk, 31 points vs the Nuggets and 29 vs the Jazz.


----------

